# Welcome to The Farm v 1.5



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

The sickness has begun. 
We have eliminated all gapers, and blood sucking leaches this time around.

We started from scratch at 8:00 A.M. yesterday. We finished today at dark. 2 full days of work and this is what we have come up with.

8:00 A.M. yesterday









4:30 P.M. today.









Downhill entrance makes it sick as hell.









Lips are head high to over head, and landings are 8 to 9 feet tall.









A nasty hip to 180 degree burm at the end.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

damn!!:eekster: 

I want a tractor


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Looks like it will be pretty sweet. Did you dig a huge hole someplace nearby for the dirt?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Holy fack, that is some serious steep sh1t...

Bravo.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

is that all shovel or did u have something mechanical.......did u have the dirt dropped off....don't see any holes.........still pretty awesome Z


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

sittingduck said:


> Looks like it will be pretty sweet. Did you dig a huge hole someplace nearby for the dirt?


the dubs are in the "hole". if you look at the second pic theres a 2 foot, or so, bank


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

sittingduck said:


> Looks like it will be pretty sweet. Did you dig a huge hole someplace nearby for the dirt?


Top scraping where the jumps are.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> is that all shovel or did u have something mechanical.......did u have the dirt dropped off....don't see any holes.........still pretty awesome Z


There are basicly 4 of us doing the building. Grantels on a bobcat, and Me, Chris, and Will on shuvels.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

zachdank said:


> Top scraping where the jumps are.


Doh, it becomes pretty obvious now that I look closer at the before/after pics. :thumbsup: I bet it's more work than most people realize with just a bobcat.


----------



## BLS439 (Jan 16, 2004)

Damn! I wanna come take pics! Dunno where you're located, but I'm sure it'd be worth the drive.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> There are basicly 4 of us doing the building. Grantels on a bobcat, and Me, Chris, and Will on shuvels.


bobcats rule.....still very very nice job......wish we could use them down here without the fear of the man


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> bobcats rule.....still very very nice job......wish we could use them down here without the fear of the man


If you rent the tractor I'll drive it, i dont care about getting busted

Nice jumps by the way zach.


----------



## rideactionsport (Jan 29, 2007)

those jumps are beautiful:thumbsup:


----------



## Jared5755 (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow, watch out for that nasty fence to the side! Those are some nice looking jumps!!


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

fffffffffffff


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

I hate you guys so very much (said in Cartman voice).


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn, those are looking nice!


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

Those Jumps = SEX


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Holy.......


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

I wouldn't want to go OC into that barbed wire fence, ouch!!


----------



## freerider06 (Feb 13, 2007)

you guys are mad men...


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

very nice, who did the planning?


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

creyc said:


> very nice, who did the planning?


My mom planned it out for me.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

zachdank said:


> My mom planned it out for me.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

How did u figure out the distances between or did you just kind of go off instinc/ what you ridden/ seen before?


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Madman133 said:


> How did u figure out the distances between or did you just kind of go off instinc/ what you ridden/ seen before?


Zach gets poachers to hit them to flat at gun point. Then they cover the bodies.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Madman133 said:


> How did u figure out the distances between or did you just kind of go off instinc/ what you ridden/ seen before?


I have been doing nothing but building DJ's for the last few years, so i have it pretty much down to a science now.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

#1ORBUST said:


> Zach gets poachers to hit them to flat at gun point. Then they cover the bodies.


Why you giving out my secrets?


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

zachdank said:


> I have been doing nothing but building DJ's for the last few years, so i have it pretty much down to a science now.


by this he means he gets his mom out there with a yardstick...

 kiddin man, now when are we gonna see the first riding pics?


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> whoever's yard that is, is a bastard.


thanks.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

#1ORBUST said:


> damn!!:eekster:
> 
> I want a tractor


sick...


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Nothing is sexier than big piles of dirt. Except for maybe big piles of dirt that flow through trees. Sh!t is looking rad.


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

Must be nice to have access to heavy equipment!
Nicely done!
That dirt quality is grade A too!

Lucky!
Good work!


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Schaweet!


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

dedication to the shovel.









Nice work ZD


----------



## Flat tyres (Nov 6, 2006)

Speachless, once again..................


----------



## jazzy jibber (May 6, 2004)

soon


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow thats just what my backyard is gonna be like!

Zack you should come help us build them like that ^ ^ ^ ^

Cuz they are art.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Bobcats are the ****, my neighbor has 2 of them and I can barrow them whenever!


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

CountryBoy said:


> Bobcats are the ****, my neighbor has 2 of them and I can barrow them whenever!


Then where the fyck are the pics of your trails?


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

zachdank said:


> Then where the fyck are the pics of your trails?


:lol:


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

snow-man said:


> Must be nice to have access to heavy equipment!
> Nicely done!
> That dirt quality is grade A too!
> 
> ...


It's not the bobcat, it's the insane person using the bocat Zack, awesome work as always. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Can't wait to see riding pics.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

zachdank said:


> Then where the fyck are the pics of your trails?


Nice. (Borat voice.)

BTW: Those jumps = :eekster:


----------



## buknoid (May 3, 2005)

Is that a hot tub on the deck? 
Wish we had some of that brownie mix here, damn rocks!

Lookin good

Grantels in the Robert Feline. Funny Shyt!!!


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

zachdank said:


> Then where the fyck are the pics of your trails?


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

buknoid said:


> Is that a hot tub on the deck?
> Wish we had some of that brownie mix here, damn rocks!
> 
> Lookin good
> ...


good fycking eyes bro! you can see a hottub thats like 10 feet out of the picture::rockon:


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

snowforner15 said:


> good fycking eyes bro! you can see a hottub thats like 10 feet out of the picture::rockon:


Hahaha. That is some funny $hit. I don't think the Doc will be letting a bunch of dirt bags in the hot tub though.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I want action shots!


----------



## buknoid (May 3, 2005)

zachdank said:


> Hahaha. That is some funny $hit. I don't think the Doc will be letting a bunch of dirt bags in the hot tub though.


I guess i was using my imagination, but just think of it!


----------



## buknoid (May 3, 2005)

snowforner15 said:


> good fycking eyes bro! you can see a hottub thats like 10 feet out of the picture::rockon:


Its all in the deck.... 
You best be passin your finals!


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

buknoid said:


> Is that a hot tub on the deck?
> Wish we had some of that brownie mix here, damn rocks!
> 
> Lookin good
> ...


Grantels has mastered the art of Robert Feline. He owns that $hit.


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah Hensley when you gonna grow some man parts and ride it?! Kiddin bro you shred. :thumbsup: Seriously though what's the hold up?!


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

those jumps look sick. nice spot too snowforner. I wish i had something like that in my backyard, but living in a gated neighborhood with homeowners assoc. up your ass it is hard to build anything without having it torn down and your parents called about "disrupting the environment."


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

splatman said:


> Yeah Hensley when you gonna grow some man parts and ride it?! Kiddin bro you shred. :thumbsup: Seriously though what's the hold up?!


Well considering we only had 2 days to build so far, and now it is dumping rain nonstop.
It will be a while before there are any ride shots, so chill.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

zachdank said:


> Then where the fyck are the pics of your trails?


Parents won't let me and my bro rip up the sagebrush, gay! I'm still trying to talk them into it.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## buknoid (May 3, 2005)

zachdank said:


> Grantels has mastered the art of Robert Feline. He owns that $hit.


Just glad to see he got permission this time....


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

#1ORBUST said:


>


:lol:


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

First off, great jumps, hopefully I will be able to put that in my backyard someday. Andsince this has turned into a pwning thread


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

alright I'll join in...


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> hahaha


why do you have to post those pictures of your sister...
no one wants to see that.

well maybe SMT


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

sorry


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## RadChad (Jul 12, 2005)

man, good thing theres no more gaypers leaches, those guys suck


----------



## Method of Rhythm (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Method of Rhythm said:


> Rad porn shot


hahaha... I smell the banhammer. Good $hit though.


----------



## Method of Rhythm (Nov 20, 2007)

zachdank said:


> hahaha... I smell the banhammer. Good $hit though.


----------



## Supa-Hucka (Dec 12, 2007)

*Poaching*

There goes Zach, poaching again.:thumbsup:


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Supa-Hucka said:


> There goes Zach, poaching again.:thumbsup:


You better hope there is another river for you to swim across when i run into you Danny boy.:thumbsup:


----------



## Method of Rhythm (Nov 20, 2007)

I'd hit it.


----------



## Method of Rhythm (Nov 20, 2007)

.downhillfaster. said:


> I personally think the pwned pics are hilarious, but let's keep the porn out of it, OK? I really don't want to close this thread and miss out on the Farm updates...and the action pics we all know are coming...


What KIND of action shots?


----------



## ammarhio (Jul 26, 2006)

.downhillfaster. said:


> Probably some of the best DH/FR/DJ porn you'll ever be lucky enough to see. The kind of stuff ZD's been posting for years - believe it or not, he's the most solid photo/video contributor this site has.
> 
> You should start by searching some of his old threads, since you're new here. That would be a great place to start :thumbsup:.


----------

